
Electric car company Better Place shuts down after burning through $850M - bmillipede
http://venturebeat.com/2013/05/26/electric-car-company-better-place-shuts-down-after-burning-through-850m/
======
ColinWright
As I write this, discussion is currently split between:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5770316> (18 comments)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5771413> (13 comments)

Alternate source: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5770284>

